#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How to unlink the excel file with Access Table

## Eric Tsang

Dear all

I have linked an excel file with an Access Table

And find that i can not edit the data in the Access table .

How can i unlnk the excel file wih Access table then ?

Eric

----------


## chethan1333

Copy the Access Table data to new table & Delete the excel linked table..

----------


## Eric Tsang

So there is no way to unlink it ?

----------


## VKS

Hi,

Click anywhere on the Pivot Table then go to Data Tab then Click connections then click remove.
Be careful if you do pivot table will become a flat file and lose Pivot Table feature.

HTH/VKS

----------


## Eric Tsang

VKS

The issue is unlink the excel file in Access

----------


## ranman256

select the table,
click the delete button

----------

